# HP PSU upgrades Z230 Z240 to 500W 18pin



## aikiPhil (Apr 25, 2012)

We have some HP Z towers (Z230 & Z240) that wish to put an upgraded graphics card and it needs greater PSU than the lowly HP unit. Problem is that HP in their wisdom have an 18pin PC1 cable connector on the m/board compared to the 24pin of newer PSU replacement units. Any ideas on adaptors or the like to solve?! TIA


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

No promises but: https://www.amazon.com/Eyeboot-18-Pin-Supply-Adapter-Motherboards/dp/B01HQ2JQ3G


----------



## aikiPhil (Apr 25, 2012)

Bill_Bright said:


> No promises but: https://www.amazon.com/Eyeboot-18-Pin-Supply-Adapter-Motherboards/dp/B01HQ2JQ3G


Thanks for trying Bill but EyeBoot says these aren't compatible as diff board make up and they don't produce such a cable. I'm getting same response on Aliexpresd from suppliers too.


----------

